# IPad Midi controller apps



## Soundhound (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm looking for a good midi controller app that can work with a variety of DAWs - Logic, Studio One, Cubase and DP. I guess most of them are pretty DAW agnostic, but mostly I'm hoping for a good selection of available presets, to get up and running easily.

I like having two iPads working simultaneously, one for tracksand transport, the other for various commands, so as not to switch pages a lot. Logic Remote is great, but can only run on one iPad at a time. Studio One's app does the job really well.

I do have Lemur and TouchOsc, but never got that far with either of them, since Logic and the Presonus app have been so much easier to get going.

thanks!


----------



## samphony (Jan 21, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I'm looking for a good midi controller app that can work with a variety of DAWs - Logic, Studio One, Cubase and DP. I guess most of them are pretty DAW agnostic, but mostly I'm hoping for a good selection of available presets, to get up and running easily.
> 
> I like having two iPads working simultaneously, one for tracksand transport, the other for various commands, so as not to switch pages a lot. Logic Remote is great, but can only run on one iPad at a time. Studio One's app does the job really well.
> 
> ...




Lemur and Touch OSC are great controllers. Have you tried to find something to start with in the lemur forums?

I personally like the Arts|Unmuted lemur templates.

Also since yesterday's logic remote update you can run more than one logic remote if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks! I was wondering about the Logic update, and I want to investigate Lemur/OSC/other forums for users setups etc. Wanted to see if I'm barking up the right tree. Appreciate it!


----------



## geoffreyvernon (Jan 21, 2016)

Lemur and TouchOSC are the best ones in my opinion. I personally use OSC but I've used both and they're both really good for this purpose! If you're using Cubase feel free to send me a PM and I'll send you my OSC template and key commands for Cubase so you can get started!


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks so much Geoffrey. I'll see how the Lemur/OSC investigation goes, and may just take you up on your generous offer.


----------



## Øivind (Jan 21, 2016)

another +1 for Lemur and TouchOSC, and as mentioned Arts|Unmuted has some really nice templates, also Midi Kineticks has a couple of very good ones.


----------



## geoffreyvernon (Jan 21, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Thanks so much Geoffrey. I'll see how the Lemur/OSC investigation goes, and may just take you up on your generous offer.



Love helping out when I can! No point in keeping all the info to yourself. Others have helped me learn so I love helping when I can.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 21, 2016)

That's why I love VI C so much, people are just great here. I wish I could help more, someday when I know more than nothing,  I plan to pass along as much as I can.


----------



## Luke W (Jan 27, 2016)

For those using TouchOSC: Any latency when connecting thru wifi to your DAW? Considering an iPad setup for midi CC expression while I'm playing. Wifi lag would be frustrating.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 27, 2016)

My main DAW is Cubase Pro 8.5 so I don't really know what else is about for other DAWs but for Cubase, I am using Lemur and some Arts Unmuted Templates. They are great! qb 2.5 in particular is brilliant. There is no problem with it connected over Wifi (for me).


----------



## Øivind (Jan 28, 2016)

haven't had any issues with either Lemur or TouchOSC, i am using an Android tablet tho with Cubase, but i do not think there is any latency issues on either platform.


----------



## Luke W (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback! I believe I shall "give it a go" as the kids say.


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 28, 2016)

+1 for TouchOSC. Using it with Reaper x64 on PC with no issues.


----------



## devonmyles (Feb 1, 2016)

geoffreyvernon said:


> Lemur and TouchOSC are the best ones in my opinion. I personally use OSC but I've used both and they're both really good for this purpose! If you're using Cubase feel free to send me a PM and I'll send you my OSC template and key commands for Cubase so you can get started!



Hi Geoffrey,

I am interested in TouchOSC, I will send you a PM.


----------



## devonmyles (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank's to Geoffrey and his TouchOSC/Cubase presets,
I am up and running on my iPad Air with Touch.
Works great, just the job.

Top man, Geoffrey


----------



## geoffreyvernon (Feb 9, 2016)

devonmyles said:


> Thank's to Geoffrey and his TouchOSC/Cubase presets,
> I am up and running on my iPad Air with Touch.
> Works great, just the job.
> 
> Top man, Geoffrey



Sorry I'm just now seeing this! Past few days have been so busy for me. I'm glad to see that I was able to help you!


----------

